# Trouble starting xorg with AMD gpu



## maxm (May 23, 2021)

Hi,

I'm struggling to set up xorg on freeBSD release 13.0.
After installing xorg and the xf86-video-amdgpu driver and adding myself to the video group, if I run the startx command I am asked to specify BusIDs and that I cannot be in framebuffer mode.
I've tried reinstalling the system 4 or 5 times.

Also worth noting, When using freeBSD the menu contains an actual image rather than the ASCII art, I could only find a few examples of this on the internet and none of them mentioned why (This happens on both the installer and the menu). I don't know if the cause for the image is the same as the cause for the xorg problem.

Thanks, Max.

EDIT: Sorry for not mentioning, I'm using an AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT (50th Anniversary Edition)


----------



## bobmc (May 24, 2021)

Try `dmsg | grep AMD`. That should show your Radeon being detected by the firmware in  /boot/modules . I am not sure what steps should be done next for your device.


----------



## Tieks (May 24, 2021)

bobmc said:
			
		

> Try `dmsg | grep AMD`



Typo, try `dmesg | grep AMD` instead. The next step may be to look at the contents /var/log/Xorg.0.log after running `startx`, that will show what's going wrong.
It has nothing to do with that image on the FreeBSD boot menu.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2021)

To know the pci-id of your device,

```
pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd|class="
```
To see which modules are loaded by X,

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i module
```


----------

